# Recovery Drink AND whey protein? Is it pointless?



## XciteMike83 (Apr 21, 2011)

First off I'm a complete nutrition/fitness NOOB so I apologize if I sound dumb. I'm starting P90x and a mild weightlifting routine. I want to build lean muscle. I don't want to look like The Hulk.

I ordered an Endurox recovery drink (4:1 ratio) and it arrived. I didn't  notice it has 40grams of sugar which is a lot for a so-called fitness  drink.

So today I ordered Whey Protein. I did a little research and people said  whey protein is BETTER for building lean muscle which is what I want.

Should I box up and return the Endurox recovery drink, or is there some  additional benefit I can get from it, that isn't found in simple whey?

Thanks SO MUCH to whoever helps


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

Just use the whey.


----------



## XciteMike83 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you!... somebody told me on another fitness forum that I should keep both because whey protein is the best way to build muscle, and a 4:1 recovery drink is a way to sustain/feed existing muscle I've built, after a workout.

So is he wrong? Just double checking.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

Just eat food with it, don't spend extra money on those drinks.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mix the whey with the other stuff until it's gone. My advice.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

Use the whey,have no freakin idea about the other  sorry 
IMO,use natural protien like chicken,cottage cheese etc,as it is natural and cheaper option


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2011)

Just return it and get your money back. Buy more whey with it.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Whey, Look in to Isopure. They dont use fillers or any additives.
Furthermore, ISOPURE contains 0 g of sugar and is instantized so it can be taken anywhere and mixed with a spoon. 2scoops = 50g of protein. 
ISOPURE's Major Proteins include: 
Beta-lactoglobulin     55-62% 
Alpha-lactalbumin     19-22% 
Immunoglobulin      9-10%  
Bovine Serum Albimin         6-8%  
Lactoferrin            .5-1%  
In addition, ISOPURE is rich in branched chain amino acids and glutamine. 
Each serving of ISOPURE Contains: 
3465 mg of isoleucine 
7865 mg of leucine 
3080 mg of valine 
4.6 g of L-Glutamine.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 23, 2011)

XciteMike83 said:


> First off I'm a complete nutrition/fitness NOOB so I apologize if I sound dumb. I'm starting P90x and a mild weightlifting routine. I want to build lean muscle. I don't want to look like The Hulk.
> 
> I ordered an Endurox recovery drink (4:1 ratio) and it arrived. I didn't  notice it has 40grams of sugar which is a lot for a so-called fitness  drink.
> 
> ...


No box up and return the P90x!   Keep the endurox to have something worthy of using.  

(ok a few saw that coming)

Seriously.  Everyone thinks they need the latest pre, peri, post workout concoction.  Seems to be a rite of passage the people want to go through.  Burn through some money for your fitness goals.  Any Decent whey will be good for a "noob"...that and learn how to eat!  Most important thing.  You can match p90x with a a jump rope and some dumbbells.


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 24, 2011)

The recovery drink is meant to replenish your glycogen (carb) stores after your workout. It's basically a gatorade. Protein is designed to rebuild muscle after your workout. Both are important.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 24, 2011)

FitnessBlogger said:


> The recovery drink is meant to replenish your glycogen (carb) stores after your workout. It's basically a gatorade. Protein is designed to rebuild muscle after your workout. Both are important.



Plus mixed with half a cup complex carbs, such as raw oats, wheat, rye and barley, and just a bit of simple sugars like Fitblogger said. Thats why i get the Isopure Zero carbs, that way I can choice my carb resources


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 25, 2011)

Just stick to whey protein and it's all you'll need.  Even this is not necessary if you're eating right.  As long as you're consuming about a gram of protein per pound of body weight daily you should be able to develop the lean muscle you're looking for.


----------



## Liquid 2011 (Apr 30, 2011)

All the whey with whey


----------



## P90Xyberfive (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been doing a P90X / Insanity Workout for about 5 months and love to use chocolate milk as my recovery drink.  It has the right Carb to Protein ratio (4:1) to maximize recovery and I found that I use it as a reward to myself for doing good.  It does have the additional sugar in it, but honestly, you are working out insanely hard which I feel more than covers for it.  

As far as whey protein goes, I love to make homemade protein bars and shakes with it.  It not only fuels your muscle growth, but satiates hunger as well.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 26, 2011)

thoes  carbs are there for a reason, post workout insulin spike which is important if you plan on building any muscle


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> thoes carbs are there for a reason, post workout insulin spike which is important if you plan on building any muscle


 
^^^^ this is absolutely correct.  You need those fast digesting post workout carbs to build muscle.  Keep the recovery drink and mix it with the whey.


----------

